# TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I wanted to share this for those few of you looking to buy a used TT. Adjust accordingly as my local labor rates are now $110/hr. Check KBB.com for realistic prices!!


In addition to the article, here is a list of areas to check!
* Driver seat left bolster for excessive wear
* Under the front and rear bumper for damage from curb stops
* Door sills for damage from people climbing in and out of car
* Speaker grills and bottom of door card for same damage
* Correct function of windows
* Missing lines on guage FIS, correct guage function, etc
* Correct function of the radio, all speakers and 6 disc changer
* Sufficient torque - this can be checked with VAG COM, from the factory these cars have certain torque ratings (170 - 210 depending on model). When there is a significant drop in this number, the car will not perform as it should. This is caused by excessive carbon buildup in the head, or similar issues. Carbon buildup IS a common problem, so be wise before making a purchase as it is NOT covered by any warranties!
model year change guide(not complete covers only info in the road and track article)
2000
only available as a coupe
180-bhp engine 
FWD or AWD
Optional packages:
Comfort=heated seats
Audio=Bose sound system
Performance= 17inch alloys and xenon headlights
2001
Roadster becomes available manual or power operation avail
225-bhp edition w/ 6 speed manual becomes avail
Baseballs stitched leather avail on roadster
225 avail only in quattro, coupe or roadster
Quattro avail on 180-bhp coupe model
FWD avail on 180-bhp model only
ESP becomes standard instead of optional as in 2000
Comfort and performance packages combined to for premium package
GPS nav optional
2002
Standard audio system becomes a CD player instead of cassette player
**ALMS special edition avail 
_Quote »_http://www.canadiandriver.com/...s.htm
**18 inch Audi 9 spoke RS wheels (in 5x100 bolt pattern)
**Misuno Red OR Avus Silver Pearl
**Silver Nappa leather in red ALMS
**Brilliant Red Nappa leather in silver ALMS
**Door cards, knee bolster, seats and steering wheel had matching leather.
**All had 225 hp 6 speed haldex (not traditional quattro)

2003
6 speed tiptronic made avail
models simplified as such:
180-bhp avail only in FWD auto tranny, coupe or roadster
225-bhp avail in quattro w/ 6 sp manual and optional 18in alloys
not sure where the tiptronic fits into this as it is not specified
2004
V-6 version made avail
DSG wih paddle shift made avail
coverage stops there
Engine Differences 
Very different engine guys with the 180-bhp getting a big 
unless you just love FWD cars and want to buy something for your daughter or wife that doesn't know how to drive and wants something cute(no offense)
-both get about the same gas mileage 20-22 city and 28-31 highway
-225 has a stronger crankshaft
-225 has one additional intercooler
-different intake and exhaust manifolds
-225 has upgraded pistons and rods
-225 had a larger turbo
-225 is at least a second faster 0-60 according to audi at 6.3 seconds
Here is a link for the HVAC codes, and how to check them:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int6.shtml
A note on TT "quattro"
The Mk1 TT did not use the traditional Audi quattro system; it uses the Haldex all wheel drive system. (This is the same system used in the VW R32 and some Volvos.) From what I have read, due to the transversely mounted engine in the TT, space requirements precluded the use of the Quattro system. As the Haldex drivetrain has seen upwards of 600 horsepower (HPA twin turbo R32), it seems to be a fairly stout system!!
This is the audiworld forums- they already have a sticky for TT FAQ's:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1389261.phtml 
I'm sure plenty of experienced TT guys know of this site, but it has been VERY useful to a noob like myself!
http://www.wak-tt.com/
(links to the UK TT enthusiasts page there)
Another useful resource (Scot's TT page):
http://www.ttguy.com/
Audi TT Club of America
http://www.audittcca.com
Haldex homepage (english):
http://haldex-traction.com/default.htm

Helpful Links for just about anything TT... "TT Goodies"
http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7srd4/Audi_TT.html
Used TT Price Guide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2959771

Audi CPO locator. 
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us...d.htx
Audi CPO Warranty transfer details: Contrary to all the rumors floating around about cpo warranties, I have the real info here. The warranty is transferable, even if the car is not purchased from Audi. The warranty is good for 100,000 miles or 6 years from the original sale date. There is a transfer fee of $150.
In an envelope, mail:
VIN
Mileage at time of the sale
Transfer Date (current)
Name, Phone, Address
A Check or money order for $150 payable to: Audi of America
Audi Certified Preowned Warranty Department
Mail Code: 3A02
3200 Hamlin Rd.
Auburn Hills, Michigan, 48326-9919
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vaultpsu at 10:04 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## ERXTT (Aug 27, 2006)

article is less than 1 year old.
I have that mag


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (ERXTT)*

thanks for posting....
I'm about to buy a used TT
and learned a little bit.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

the august 2006 issue has this buyers guide in it


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

August 2006?? heh I had this when I bought my TT in July and just assumed it was older because of the cars listed and the labor rates... my bad!! Still a good reference to post!! If anyone else has anything to add to this post concerning buying a used TT, please post it and I will compile everything useful in the OP. Thanks guys!


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

*vaultpsu- new material in this post!*

_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_If anyone else has anything to add to this post concerning buying a used TT, please post it and I will compile everything useful in the OP. Thanks guys!

Good idea!
My wife & I have been looking at TT's for months, but haven't decided on one yet. Some of the typical spots we check:
Driver seat left bolster for excessive wear
Under the front and rear bumper for damage from curb stops
Door sills for damage from people climbing in and out of car
(also speaker grills and bottom of door card for same damage)
ALLLL the typical TT maladies- window issues, gauge cluster problems, etc
On our next test drive I am going to print out the instructions to get codes from HVAC controls, and check all those readouts as well.
Here is a *link for the HVAC codes, and how to check them*:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int6.shtml
*A note on TT "quattro"*
The Mk1 TT did not use the traditional Audi quattro system; it uses the Haldex all wheel drive system. (This is the same system used in the VW R32 and some Volvos.) From what I have read, due to the transversely mounted engine in the TT, space requirements precluded the use of the Quattro system. As the Haldex drivetrain has seen upwards of 600 horsepower (HPA twin turbo R32), it seems to be a fairly stout system!!
*Haldex homepage (english):*
http://haldex-traction.com/default.htm



_Modified by andylyco at 10:31 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

updated!! thanks!


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

model year change guide(not complete covers only info in the road and track article)
2000
only available as a coupe
180-bhp engine 
FWD or AWD
Optional packages:
Comfort=heated seats
Audio=Bose sound system
Performance= 17inch alloys and xenon headlights
2001
Roadster becomes available manual or power operation avail
225-bhp edition w/ 6 speed manual becomes avail
Baseballs stitched leather avail on roadster
225 avail only in quattro, coupe or roadster
Quattro avail on 180-bhp coupe model
FWD avail on 180-bhp model only
ESP becomes standard instead of optional as in 2000
Comfort and performance packages combined to for premium package
GPS nav optional
2002
Standard audio system becomes a CD player instead of cassette player
ALMS special edition avail
2003
6 speed tiptronic made avail
models simplified as such:
180-bhp avail only in FWD auto tranny, coupe or roadster
225-bhp avail in quattro w/ 6 sp manual and optional 18in alloys
not sure where the tiptronic fits into this as it is not specified
2004
V-6 version made avail
DSG wih paddle shift made avail
coverage stops there
Engine Differences 
Very different engine guys with the 180-bhp getting a big 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif unless you just love FWD cars and want to buy something for your daughter or wife that doesn't know how to drive and wants something cute(no offense)
-both get about the same gas mileage 20-22 city and 28-31 highway
-225 has a stronger crankshaft
-225 has one additional intercooler
-different intake and exhaust manifolds
-225 has upgraded pistons and rods
-225 had a larger turbo
-225 is at least a second faster 0-60 according to audi at 6.3 seconds


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (one swell foop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one swell foop* »_
2002
Standard audio system becomes a CD player instead of cassette player
ALMS special edition avail


To add to this, since we have been looking at the 2002 ALMS...
A good write up on the ALMS (canadian spec):
http://www.canadiandriver.com/...s.htm
Some main points:
Only available in 2002
18 inch Audi 9 spoke RS wheels (in 5x100 bolt pattern)
Misuno Red OR Avus Silver Pearl
Silver Nappa leather in red ALMS
Brilliant Red Nappa leather in silver ALMS
Door cards, knee bolster, seats and steering wheel had matching leather.
All had 225 hp 6 speed haldex (not traditional quattro)

A caveat- Every ALMS I've seen has been fully loaded with heated seats and mirrors, automatic climate control, Bose speakers, 6 disc changer, homelink garage door opener, tilt AND telescope steering wheel, electronic trip computer, and xenon headlights. I have read conflicting reports as to whether the ALMS was fully optioned, or if the navigation system was the only option.
Can anyone shed any light on this for me?










_Modified by andylyco at 1:46 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

updated.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

hey mods, can we make this a sticky? when i started looking at getting a TT i went looking all over the internet for a thread like this. This is the consolidation of what it would take weeks of research to find for oneself, and there were things listed in road and track's guide that i heard nothing about during my couple months of research. please make this as easy to find as possible!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (one swell foop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one swell foop* »_hey mods, can we make this a sticky? when i started looking at getting a TT i went looking all over the internet for a thread like this. This is the consolidation of what it would take weeks of research to find for oneself, and there were things listed in road and track's guide that i heard nothing about during my couple months of research. please make this as easy to find as possible!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah I had the same problem, and actually got burned on a few of these things listed, luckily MOST but not all have been covered under warranty.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

*More useful links:*
This is the audiworld forums- they already have a sticky for *TT FAQ's*:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1389261.phtml 
*I'm sure plenty of experienced TT guys know of this site, but it has been VERY useful to a noob like myself!*
http://www.wak-tt.com/
_(links to the UK TT enthusiasts page there)_
*Another useful resource (Scot's TT page):*
http://www.ttguy.com/
*Audi TT Club of America*
http://www.audittcca.com
*Haldex homepage (english):*
http://haldex-traction.com/default.htm

























_Modified by andylyco at 9:49 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks! updated... I hope the mods dont get pissed for linking to other forums.. hehe


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_I hope the mods dont get pissed for linking to other forums.. hehe
Bollocks on them if they do!








If we had a proper buyers guide sticky, we wouldn't have to link to the other, lesser forums!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »_Bollocks on them if they do!








If we had a proper buyers guide sticky, we wouldn't have to link to the other, lesser forums!









I'll try and compile some of the data from the other forums when i get a chance... probably not until late next week








If anyone wants to take that task on, go right ahead!


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Thanks everyone for information, as I am also in the market of used
TTQ Coupe. I just tested one off the lot (2002, Silver TTQ, 6spd) and
felt it was way heavier, perhaps *slower* because of carbon build up 
mentioned up there. As I previously owned GTI 1.8T and currently own
R32 3.2L with the same Haldex system, I imagine TT would be peppy
1.8T with K04 (good enough performance) + good roadmanner (AWD),
but in reality, it wasn't. I will keep watching this thread and all points
mentioned here to make final decision.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for informative/helpful topic like this.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (vaultpsu)*

I will put in my .02 as a proponent FOR the FWD 180 hp TT.IMO this is THE BEST if you are going to upgrade for higher HP,you can have the most bang for the buck with this car.
The Quattro is a great car,no doubt,however =with time they tend to have lots of creaks and moans from the rear end bushings,and the extra weight/complexity of a 4wd system makes this car MUCH more $$$ to service /repair in regards to ownership,maintenace...
The 180HP FWD shares transmission and rear setup with a VW Golf/Jetta,and parts are cheap/interchangeable.......FOR EXAMPLE;
stage 2 clutch AND flywheel is $375.00,where a 02M will be in the 1K+ range for similar parts,blow a tranny??Try 500-1K for FWD,vs. 2K-3K for Quattro 02M.....
Blow a Haldex unit??Big $$$,blow a 225 motor?Big $$,180 HP motor
will swap wih many VW 1.8T
If you live in the snow belt and can use quattro,more power to you,but for simplicity and oerall reliabilty,my TT FWD has been utterly flawless!
When I was looking for a TT,I specifically looked for a FWD 180 since I knew I would be heavily modding it.......Even for upgrade turbo,you have to drop engine/tranny/subframe,on 180 Hp,just unbolt the turbo!


_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 7:34 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (VWAUDITECH)*

Here it is,"only" a FWD 180 but still faster than 99% of the 225TT's you will come accross!!
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2765496


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

So what makes a FWD TT stand out from a gti or jetta? IMO the luxury of the car is that things that it has that separate it from the other cars in the VAG group. I dont compare a 180 to a 225q at all, besides the styling, and I certainly dont consider it better... its just a different car. My heavily modded 337 was considerably faster than my stock 225q but I would never go back, driving a fwd and driving a awd are two different experiences, and i prefer the latter.
You are correct in the price difference between the two.. you pay a luxury price for a luxury car, that is why your average kid is not driving one!!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

up


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

up


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

sticky please?


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (one swell foop)*

I've owned an 01 225 Coupe for one year this past November. It's an AMU motor code and I love the car still. These are the things I have had to replace so far, not counting upgrades:
4 Coilpacks (OEM) $100
4 Sparkplugs (Denso IK22) $50
Temperature Sensor (OEM) $6
Timing Belt and water pump $700 ($300 parts, $400 labor)
Transmission Fluid (MT90) $40
Brake Light Swich $10
Cabin Filter $15
Wiper Blades $20
MAP Sensor $100
MAF Sensor (VW 2.0) $80
Strut Bushings & bearings $30
Brakes & brake fluid & front rotors (Hawk HP, ATE superblue) $350
Haldex Filter & fluid $40
Passenger sway bar link arm $30
I purchased the car with 46K on it, today it has 62K on it. Besides oil changes every 5k that is all the maintanence I've done so far.
Upgrades are a whole different wallet breaking situation. It's a real addiction. If I had the chance to do it again or save the money, I'd deffinetly do it all again.


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 6:57 AM 12-3-2006_


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

those aren't such bad cost for ownership.
I'm about to buy a CPO audi from a dealer
in the tri-state area.... thought about making
a thread.... maybe I will.
this buyers guide is filling up with
some really great info.
all I can add is a link if you think
you want a certified pre owned audi
this link is where to go to search
through ALL of audis stock based 
upon your location and distance from you..
... you'll see
click me


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (one swell foop)*

I was actually going to put up a post of 'What to look for when buying a used Audi TT'. 
Should make this a 'sticky'.
Good write up and informative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

updated, I will organize it better when I get time!!! thanks for the information everyone...
Mods when does this get stickied?


----------



## elmaspingon (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Can someone please Im me what is the earliest year model a 6speed is available?
TIA!
Audi _TT_ hopefully my next car.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (elmaspingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmaspingon* »_Can someone please Im me what is the earliest year model a 6speed is available?
TIA!
Audi _TT_ hopefully my next car.



_Quote »_
2001
Roadster becomes available manual or power operation avail
225-bhp edition w/ *6 speed manual becomes avail*



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

read before asking my friend!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

first page bump


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*this should be sticky*

bump it up


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: this should be sticky (texboy99)*

bump with a pic of my car that I just got
this thread is great
this is what Dolomite Grey looks like at night


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

up this ish


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Another caveat-
If you are looking at a TT with the "fat fives", (fat 5 spoke 5x100 bolt pattern 17 inch forged wheels) check the wheels for damage in or around the wheel lug holes. Careless mechanics damage the wheels.
(The 6 spoke and ALMS RS wheels have a cover for the lug holes and axle bolt, and are less prone to noticeable damage.)


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_I will put in my .02 as a proponent FOR the FWD 180 hp TT.IMO this is THE BEST if you are going to upgrade for higher HP,you can have the most bang for the buck with this car.
The Quattro is a great car,no doubt,however =with time they tend to have lots of creaks and moans from the rear end bushings,and the extra weight/complexity of a 4wd system makes this car MUCH more $$$ to service /repair in regards to ownership,maintenace...
The 180HP FWD shares transmission and rear setup with a VW Golf/Jetta,and parts are cheap/interchangeable.......FOR EXAMPLE;
stage 2 clutch AND flywheel is $375.00,where a 02M will be in the 1K+ range for similar parts,blow a tranny??Try 500-1K for FWD,vs. 2K-3K for Quattro 02M.....
Blow a Haldex unit??Big $$$,blow a 225 motor?Big $$,180 HP motor
will swap wih many VW 1.8T
If you live in the snow belt and can use quattro,more power to you,but for simplicity and oerall reliabilty,my TT FWD has been utterly flawless!
When I was looking for a TT,I specifically looked for a FWD 180 since I knew I would be heavily modding it.......Even for upgrade turbo,you have to drop engine/tranny/subframe,on 180 Hp,just unbolt the turbo!

_Modified by VWAUDITECH at 7:34 PM 11-18-2006_

amen to that.. no offense to the 225 guys, but I do most all
of my own work, so when I pick up my TT, it'll definitely be a 180.. 
maintenance/performance upgrades will be a inexpensive & easy to come by.. quattro parts are $$$, as VWAUDITECH said..


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (vaultpsu)*

Very informative post.


----------



## TDI2Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

I can certainly not argu with the logic! I do like my Quattro! For those of us that like the twisties, it is more than a body style and FWD!
He is also in Hawaii!


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (vaultpsu)*

HEY?? Question. I read the things to look for but I didnt quite understand what they wrote about checking for torque. Can anyone help me to understand how you check for sufficient torque? I want to buy a TT and I dont want to buy one with a ton of carbon build up.
Dan


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (danchef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_HEY?? Question. I read the things to look for but I didnt quite understand what they wrote about checking for torque. Can anyone help me to understand how you check for sufficient torque? I want to buy a TT and I dont want to buy one with a ton of carbon build up.
Dan

Yeah, anyone know how to vag to check this? Also, can it be fixed with seafoam?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
Yeah, anyone know how to vag to check this? Also, can it be fixed with seafoam?

Bump.
I have "Seafoamed" my VR6 Corrado before (1/2 can into the intake mani and 1/2 into the gas)...seems to work pretty well.
I wonder if it will work for this issue...


----------



## RsdntHERO (May 15, 2007)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (darrenbyrnes)*

also curious about seafoam.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (Mike97xj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike97xj* »_
Yeah, anyone know how to vag to check this? Also, can it be fixed with seafoam?

The point at which carbon was built up in my head was not fixable with seafoam. An over excessive amount of carbon can build up when the car is driven gentle for a long period of time. Its healthy to come near redline once in a while to burn off any carbon, and seafoam is ok to use as long as you dont end up blowing big solid chunks of carbon through your turbo blades.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: TT BUYERS GUIDE - For those looking to buy a used mk1 TT (vaultpsu)*

I guess my question is that if I am going to buy a used TT (which I want to do) how do I know if it needs the seafoam or how do I know if it has the carbon build up? Trust me, getting close to redline is not a worry for me 
Dan


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

You won't "know". Only a test drive and maybe a boost gauge will tell, as will some seat time.
Seafoam is overrated IMO. Drive the car. Use good gas. Warm it up properly. Get out and drive. let it cool. I'd use Techron or Lubrication Engineers aditives before I'd use Seafoam.
At 107K, and having run 135+ on the front straight at Road Atlanta last April, I opine a properly maintained & CPO car will not have severe problems, unless it was owned by someone who had no clue what the right pedal was for. Check the maintenance history (Audi can and should provide it, as should your seller). Make your judgement based on that, not on a can of seafoam.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

You can buy my TT. You know it doesnt have any carbon buildup because the internals are all new as of last fall! And when InTTruder says "warm it up properly" he doesnt mean go start the car and let it idle for a few minutes. You need to get in the car, start it, drive it away 2 seconds later, but keep it under boost until your temp gauge is vertical.


----------



## TDI2Fan (Nov 11, 2004)

I was concerned about the sludge and carbon as well. Recently developed an injector leak that resulted in a bent rod. While the engine was apart, it was competely evaluated. At 61K, no build-up or sludge. Still had cross-hatch marks in the cylinder walls. Along the way, ended-up replacing everything internal.
Point is, the car was evaluated by Audi prior to purchase and they gave it a thumbs-up. I do not know that anyone could have predicted the injector failure. I do at times wish I would have spent a little more money and picked-up a CPO. As I did not, I just paid about half the cars worth to have it repaired. A CPO would have had Audi pick-up some if not all of the bill.
I forgot, I purchased the car in May 2006, w/58K on the ODO. It seemed to be well maintained.


_Modified by TDI2Fan at 6:01 PM 6/28/2007_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Chad has it. The car is meant to be driven, and the 1.8T is so ubiquitous as to be like roaches. They're everywhere. 
When you leave the driveway, give yourself some time before you bury the boost gauge in the 20s. But spirited driving using good fuel will keep the car clean.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_
But spirited driving using good fuel will keep the car clean.

I thnk we can do this.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

So, all you TT pilots making it to TT-East in September?
http://www.tt-east.org
Autocross, Kiawah Island, Chraleston Tea Company, and Irvin House Winery. It's going to be great! Downtown at Francis Marion Hotel, with a great charity to sponsor.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

If I could sell my freaking car!!!! Id already have a TT and would probably go to that event but NOOOOO! Damnit
Dan


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (danchef)*

So, trade it? There are worse things.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

I know but I loose a good amount of money doing that not to mention that I would have to find a dealer with a TT that I want.
Dan


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (danchef)*

Not to be an arse, but this is getting quite off topic for this thread. Couldn't you use pm's instead of cluttering the best TT buyers guide on Fourtitude?
This is why this thread should be a sticky with limited access.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (andylyco)*

Noted!
Buy a CPO TT, period, Dan. And see you in Charleston SC.


----------



## minustheGTI (Mar 26, 2006)

good info


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

bump. why is this not a sticky?


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Bump I say, and ask again, why is this not a sticky, there is A LOT of useful info here.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (one swell foop)*

You guys want me to move the good info into the FAQ?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Affirmative.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

bump.


----------



## R1sk3z (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi guys, 
I'm thinking of buying a TT, and need some help from you TT owners.
The question is ... FWD or Quattro?! Would the FWD owners buy the FWD again, or if given a chance, would buy the Quattro instead?
Can I fit a 6 speed gear box in the 180? The Leon's CupraR for instance? The money I save, or in this case, I dont spend choosing the 180fwd over the Quattro is more then enough to put a 6 speedgear box in the 180, getting APR's intake manifold and FMIC and It would be be cheaper than the Quattro.
I want it mostly for top end ... and in this particular case, isnt the Quattro worst then the FWD due to loss of power fom the drivetrain to the wheels?
Is it really easier to do some major mods on the Quattro, than on the 180hp version? Or If I'm planning to change the intercooler, the turbo, and some other stuff, I might as well go for the TT180 since I'll change some of the most important things that differences them!?
I've seen some Haldex systems on Ebay, audi Parts, what is that? Can a FWD be changed into a Quattro later on? Pretty sure it cant, just making sure.
About the driving... I've driven a TT180 lots of time before, an ex-girlfriend of mine has one. Never driven the Quattro before. Is the Quattro that much more fun for me to make the extra effort?
I've read the post, but still not sure how to pick a nice TT that runs like it should, can you explain a bit more on that Carbon and Seafoam stuff please?
Ohhhh, and what about the ones with Variable Cam Timing and the ones Without. How do I know that ?! From the engine code? The ones with Variable Cam Timing, is it really importante ?! How about the Turbo !? Will it make a difference getting one with a K03s over one with the K03 ... what years did they come out? When did they started having Variable Cam Timinig and K03s ? 2001? Is it preferable a 2001 TT180 over a 1999 TT180 or is it the other way around? ... engine-wise, disregarding the years obvisouly. Always keeping in mind that I want it performance oriented, and I'm buying it to "mess with it"
One more thing ... the TT I usually drive, only has a Lambda Sensor before the Kat, there no other sensor after the kat so we could remove it easily. When did they started having sensors after the KAT? 
The ideal TT would be a Variable Cam Timming with a K03s and no sensor after the kat? Does it exists or the ones with VCT and K03s were the most recent ones and all those came with sensors after the kat, does it do anything ? Does the sensor imply that I cant remove the kat? Or I'll just get the warning ligh on the dash?
Thats all I can thing of at the moment. Sorry for all the rookie questions, I just want to make sure I get all bases covered. :|
Thankx for all your help and patience in this. It will be much appreciated.

_Modified by R1sk3z at 10:09 PM 11-11-2007_


_Modified by R1sk3z at 10:25 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## R1sk3z (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (R1sk3z)*

Anyone


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

How much top end? I routinely see 135+, and have hit 150+ indicated at "zone 5". I drive a Stage 2 (software, intake, exhaust) 2000 TTQC.
Quattro is available in both 180 and 225. 
Fun: I loaned my TTQC to a BMW instructor at Barber last weekend. He came back all smiles, and said "now I know". Yes, they want to understeer. But properly setup, they can run down an A3 Sport, a Mini, and even a badly driven Cayman on a 'technical' course like BMP.
Not sure about the variable timing. Not something I've heard US drivers talk about. 
If you want Haldex, get Haldex. Conversions require lots more parts than the controller.
6-speeds fit.
Have you checked in at http://forums.audiworld.com/tt?


_Modified by InTTruder at 9:41 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

HOLY CRAP JUST READ THE FAQ!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_HOLY CRAP JUST READ THE FAQ!









Ditto! Wish this was stickied and moderated to weed the junk out!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

The FAQ is, and it has a buying guide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not only that, but I used this post in helping me build the FAQ


_Modified by l88m22vette at 2:51 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## R1sk3z (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Thankx InTTruder,
I've been doing some searching around and already got the Variable Cam Timinig, figured out... 
I think I'll go with a late 2000 model, since it was when they started making them with the AUQ engines instead of the AJQ. And it easier to gain some HP from the ones with VVT.
Here we only had 180FWD and 225Quattro, so I was talking about those two.
I have a friend with a chipped S3 making 165 at the speedo. I want to get as close as I can to the 187mph (300km/h) soo, the more top speed the better. I think the TT is lighter than the S3 an it's a coupe and not a hatchback like the S3, that should make the TT got a bit faster with the same hp as an S3, but I'm just guessing.
Thankx for helping out. 
I'll check that forum you gave me.


----------



## brcosm (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (R1sk3z)*

This guide has been a great help for me. It has given me a lot of confidence in searching for a TT (which will be my very first car purchase). I have a topic in the Car purchasing forums with some general car buying questions. If you have a lot of experience buying used cars or are looking to buy one check out the thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3614444 ). Hopefully, some of the knowledge in this forum will find its way there. 


_Modified by brcosm at 2:02 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

updated CPO transfer information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

